# Ttoc



## gazbrad (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi all can I join on the stand at Telford the weekend ttoc


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Doubt it, your not in the TTOC


----------



## gazbrad (Dec 10, 2013)

I no I just won't to become a member of ttoc can I do it on the day,my car ain't good enuff for the show lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gaz, To join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## gazbrad (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi hoggy can I join off the stand at Telford if not I'll do it online cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gaz, You probably can, but quicker & easier to do it on-line, as nothing will be updated until TTOC admin have internet access & can send Email etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

We have one spare place for ultimate dubs. Can you get there tomorrow ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

malstt said:


> We have one spare place for ultimate dubs. Can you get there tomorrow ?


The guy is just looking to join the club membership and wanted to pay at the show - not join the club on the stand to display his motor.

If you've got a spare place don't just offer it to anyone - they might have a car in poor condition (as he said he thinks it isn't good enuff) which'll bring down the overall quality of cars displayed. Then it'll be like last years 'scratched car' fiasco all over again!
If there's a space going contact one of the runners-up from the vote and see if they're available...


----------

